# Keldeo vs. Lilypad



## The Omskivar (Feb 3, 2015)

> Format: 2v2 single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 1 week
> Damage Cap: None!
> ...


[size=+2]*Keldeo vs Lilypad*[/size]

*Keldeo's active squad*

 *Vesper* the female Zubat <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
 *Toby* the male Pancham <Iron Fist> @ Life Orb


*Lilypad's active squad*

 *Bumblethree* the female Combee <Honey Gather>
 *Poochyena* the male Poochyena <Quick Feet>
 *Cyndarella* the female Cyndaquil <Blaze> @ Charcoal
 *Twitchwing* the female Fletchling <Gale Wings> @ Sharp Beak
 *Rex* the male Meowth <Technician> @ Silk Scarf

_*And the RNG says...*_
-Lilypad sends out a Pokemon
-Keldeo sends out a Pokemon and issues commands
-Lilypad issues commands
-I ref!


----------



## Herbe (Feb 3, 2015)

Rex, you're going to be fine. Trust me. See, I have an antidote right here. Trust me. Nothing bad will happen to you. I love you, Rex. I would never let anything happen to you.

Go, *Rex!*


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 3, 2015)

Zubat is actually a lot bigger than Meowth, wow. *Vesper*, use that size to your advantage. As soon as possible, approach and restrict his movements by smothering him with your wings and fangs. Also use Metronome sometime; it's okay since you can't be poisoned, right?

*Metronome + Metronome + Metronome*


----------



## Herbe (Feb 3, 2015)

Rex, you can use your size as an advantage, too. Keep moving and running - don't let that stupid overgrown bat catch up to you. Use metronome whenever possible.

*Metronome+Metronome+Metronome*


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 5, 2015)

The top-secret laboratory flashed bright white for just a moment as the League-owned Abra teleported the two battlers and their referee inside.  As Keldeo and Lilypad put their hands to their stomachs, battling a brief wave of minor nausea before each other, The Omskivar stepped forward, long having gotten used to teleportaion.  He shook the hand of the facility's head scientist, Dr. *(REDACTED)*, who eyed the Psychic Pokemon with scrutiny.  Eventually, he led them all into the serum application chamber.

The room smelled like a dentist's office; The Omskivar began breathing through his mouth.  Keldeo released her Zubat, and Lilypad, her Meowth, as researchers and technicians filed in to perform physical evaluations.  The Omskivar politely requested a black coffee from an intern.  Finally, the Pokemon settled onto their respective gurneys as the serum, codenamed *(REDACTED)*, was wheeled in.  Two syringes met two arms (well, in Vesper's case, the analogous portion of his wing) and the Pokemon were met suddenly with a rapid, myriad succession of bizarre sensations.

Rex began to sweat as he felt the blood flowing through his veins turn white-hot, then gasped audibly as it seemed almost to solidify.  Vesper stared at her wing intently (though she didn't have eyes) as the same phenomenon came over her.  Freezing cold, thick like tree sap--even the brief, horrifying feeling that it was crawling through them.  Finally, as the drug coursed through their entire bodies, there came an instant of clarity.  They had the power.  They could do _anything_.

As Band-Aids were applied to cover the needle marks (Batman for Vesper, Hello Kitty for Rex), The Omskivar led the way into the battle-ready, pure white testing room, and directed the Trainers and their Pokemon to their sides.

*Round 1*

Team Keldeo
OO

Vesper 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Feeling no more poison-filled than usual.

Team Lilypad
OO

Rex 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Poking his arm gingerly.​
As per instructions, Vesper gave a hiss and swooped down to her opponent.  Rex, seeing this, bounded out of the way, wondering how he was going to actually tap into the serum's power.  However, he had only just thought about it when he felt it.  The possibilities.  The _endless possibilities_.  Closing his eyes, he let the drug control him, and he threw his arm out and began to spin in place, faster and faster, until the wind picked up and spun with him.  With a soft swishing sound, grains of sand appeared from thin air, and Vesper, nearing her foe at last, quickly tried to back-flap, hissing again as the stinging sand spread throughout the room.  Rex stopped spinning, then immediately shielded his eyes from the needle-like weather.  Vesper glared as well as she could without eyes.  It was her turn.

Having a natural knowledge of poisons, the drug in her system was easy to access.  She concentrated on her opponent as she felt the power welling up within her.  Except...nothing happened.  At least, not to her foe.  Unseen, the serum seemed to wrap around her limbs, strengthening them, and focusing her mind.  Now she was ready, right?  She screeched and continued her pursuit.

Rex squinted in the sand, and upon seeing the large, imposing bat gunning for him once more, tried to make his escape.  But the drug had other ideas.  No sooner had he turned away than his eyes shut, then shot wide open, glowing blue.  Vesper's flight came to a standstill as she was also enveloped in a blue glow, and she howled in pain as that _dreaded Psychic energy_ probed through her.  She was thrown backwards, and though she was able to right herself before she crashed into a wall, her head _really hurt_.

The Zubat flapped her wings indignantly, calling upon the chaotic power once more.  Suddenly, she felt a mass of something burbling from her stomach.  Being a Poison-type, this didn't bother her as much as you would expect, but as it rose to her mouth, it felt...somehow alien.  Definitely nothing familiar, and definitely off-putting.  She spat the somewhat-spherical mass at the ground, and it unfurled, revealing a large, intricate white web.  When it hit the white floor of the facility, it almost seemed to disappear, adhering to the flat surface easily.  Rex tried to see where it was; it was a little easier a few seconds later, as the harrowing sands stuck to it, giving it a slight outline.  He turned back to his opponent, summoning the chaos once more--this was getting easier!

Rex began to spin again, this time in the opposite direction of his Sandstorm summoning.  The winds picked up again, but this time, they were much more..._powerful_.  They howled, they whistled, and they lifted the tiny Rex into the air atop an enormous, barely-contained tornado.  Finally, with a yell, Rex's arms and legs snapped out straight, releasing the pure Flying energy in a powerful blast...

...straight into the wall.

Falling harmlessly to the ground, panting, Rex cursed his rotten luck as Vesper swooped in at last.  Grinning around her enormous teeth, the Bat Pokemon let her bedlam energy exert itself however it liked, this time as an electrical current around...her face?  No matter.  She collided with the tuckered Meowth, who winced as the electricity zapped him and he fell over with the force of the blow.  When trying to get up, he realized he couldn't; his limbs had locked up.  Hissing gleefully, which sounded remarkably like a giggle, Vesper took to the skies once more, then winced herself as a residual spark stung her just next to his nose.

As the referee waved his flag, Rex gave a sharp cry, feeling a sudden pinprick of heat on his arm.  He inspected the area, to find that part of his Hello Kitty bandage had been singed.

*Round 1 End*

Team Keldeo
OO

Vesper 
*Health:* 80%
*Energy:* 93%
*Status:* Weirded out at using electricity for the first time. +1 Attack, +1 Special Attack
*Attacks used:*
Work Up~Sticky Web~Nuzzle
Team Lilypad
OO

Rex 
*Health:* 88%
*Energy:* 82%
*Status:* Finding it hard to move.  Paralyzed (moderate; 18% chance of full paralysis, -2 Speed)
*Attacks used:*
Sandstorm~Psychic~Hurricane​
*Calculations*
Sandstorm- 5% energy; 2% damage/action on Vesper and Rex
Work Up- 2% energy
Psychic- 12% damage, 5% energy
Sticky Web- 3% energy
Hurricane- 10% damage, 8% energy (miss)
Nuzzle- 4% damage, 2% energy, paralysis (critical)

Notes
-Sandstorm is in effect for 3 more actions.
-Technician didn't apply to anything that Rex did.
-Rex hasn't hit the Sticky Web.
-At the beginning of the round, Rex was much faster than Vesper; at the end of the round, he's...still faster.  70 > 55
-Psychic did not lower Sp.Def.
-Hurricane missed.
-Nuzzle was a critical hit.
-Drugs are bad guys!
-Lilypad commands next!


----------



## Herbe (Feb 6, 2015)

I think you got the final orders mixed up; from the flavortext Rex used hurricane and the other moves, not vesper.

Also yaay hk is the best!
IC: Alright, you see the sticky web there? Don't touch it. Otherwise just keep doing what you are doing, being skittish and not letting him her touch you.

*Metronome+Metronome+Metronome*


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 6, 2015)

Also, Vesper is female n_n Anyway, just hover over the Sticky Web and go with the flow with whatever comes out, I guess. He'll be reluctant to hit you with physical moves, as per his trainer's instructions, so you can wail on him with impunity.

*Metronome + Metronome + Metronome*


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 12, 2015)

*Round 2*

Team Keldeo
OO

Vesper (F)
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Feeling no more poison-filled than usual.

Team Lilypad
OO

Rex (M)
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Poking his arm gingerly.​
The drug surged through Rex as he willed his muscles to move.  Vesper was cackling as she swooped in for the kill, and that bat was seriously creeping him out.  First she was faceless and big and evil looking, but now she was _electric??_  That just wasn't fair.  Calling upon his limitless wells of possibility, Rex closed his eyes and let the power flow through him.  His legs stiff, his movement unlikey, he prepared himself for disappointment, and was surprised when he felt himself lean precariously backwards.  Before he could register what was happening, he rocked violently back the other way, with a dull, vaguely-metallic thudding sound as Vesper's face was met with a steely forehead-coin.

Vesper flew backwards through the ever-raging sandstorm, reeling.  She focused her own power and gave an excited squeaky hiss as glowing gray balls of energy formed and floated around her.  With a single flap of her wings, she sent them speeding towards Rex, colliding with him no matter where he tried to move his electrified legs.  The battered cat twitched his whiskers, glaring at his attacker with malice, unable to move to get himself up.

Vesper was thrilled that things were going her way.  This time, the serum took her in a familiar direction, and her wings took on a sickly purple hue as she slashed them inward at her opponent.  Gritting his teeth, Rex struggled to lift himself to his feet, then collapsed foward onto his knees, coughing up a brilliantly lime-sherbet-colored cloud.  It wafted through the sterile laboratory air to cloak Vesper, clinging to her wings and ears and smelling...admittedly, _heavenly_.  Vesper allowed herself a moment to enjoy the scent, then climbed higher into the air.

She didn't know what she was doing, or where she was going, but the drug did.  And it needed height.  The winds drew in around her as she neared the ceiling, and she sucked her breath in deeply.  With an almighty, unearthly _ROAR_, she let forth a gust of wind, no, a blast of wind, no--a _storm_ of wind, a focused hurricane so intense that Rex was lifted bodily from his feet and slammed against a wall, sand scraping him like a hailstorm of nettles.  Sighing, Rex hardly noticed as one of his paws froze over, then thawed.

Vesper crooned over her good fortune, ignoring the nastly-looking red welt on her back, as the sandstorm subsided.

*Round 2 End*

Team Keldeo
OO

Vesper (F)
*Health:* 62%
*Energy:* 83%
*Status:* Sniffing herself. +1 Attack, +1 Special Attack, -1 Evasion
*Attacks used:*
Magnet Bomb~Cross Poison~Aeroblast
Team Lilypad
OO

Rex (M)
*Health:* 48%
*Energy:* 70%
*Status:* The wind is knocked out of him.  Paralyzed (mild; 12% chance of full paralysis, -1 Speed)
*Attacks used:*
Skull Bash~(paralyzed)~Sweet Scent​
*Calculations*
Skull Bash- 16% damage, 11% energy
Magnet Bomb- 6% damage, 3% energy
Water Gun- 3% damage, 2% energy (paralyzed)
Cross Poison- 9% damage, 3% energy
Sweet Scent- 1% energy
Aeroblast- 19% damage (critical), 4% energy

Notes
-Skull Bash is energy-intensive because it only happened in one action.
-Aeroblast was a critical hit.
-No more Sandstorm!
-I forgot to factor in the Black Sludge earlier, so I'll adjust that now; it just means that Vesper has 3% extra HP now, from the last round.  I should also have fixed the stuff you guys already mentioned.  Silk Scarf has been taken into effect already.
-Keldeo commands next!


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 12, 2015)

Let's hope the RNG gods are as merciful this round, eh? Keep flying around so it's harder for him to hit you.

*Metronome + Metronome + Metronome*


----------



## Herbe (Feb 14, 2015)

Oh, dear RNJesus, save Rex's soul.

Anyway Rex you're fast enough, you can make it up to her.

*Metronome+Metronome+Metronome*


----------



## The Omskivar (Mar 11, 2015)

*Round 2 End*

Team Keldeo
OO

Vesper (F)
*Health:* 62%
*Energy:* 83%
*Status:* Sniffing herself. +1 Attack, +1 Special Attack, -1 Evasion
*Attacks used:*

Team Lilypad
OO

Rex (M)
*Health:* 48%
*Energy:* 70%
*Status:* The wind is knocked out of him.  Paralyzed (mild; 12% chance of full paralysis, -1 Speed)​
Rex groaned as he willed his muscles to move, but to no avail; even the mighty power of the mystery drug couldn't budge his limbs to do...whatever it was he was about to do.  The crawly-blood feeling trickled down his arms as he watched Vesper helplessly, the vast-winged bat hissing, pleased.  Vesper swooped towards her opponent, suddenly feeling quite wrathful, stopping in front of the Meowth's face and buffeting him furiously with her leathery wings.

Rex cried out from the frantic assault, then swung upward with his paws, surprising even himself with his sudden movement.  He gave Vesper a powerful uppercut, then sprang into the air alongside her, bringing his tiny cream-colored fist down to slam into his foe's back.  Vesper flapped hurriedly to slow her descent, managing to avoid hitting the sticky web, but just barely.  She circled Rex, feeling the serum taking control again, her right wing extending and...growing...thorns?  Sharp spikes sprouted from her skinfolds, and she swung her appendage to smack Rex upside the head.

Rex's ear was bleeding.  He raised his paw, which thankfully obeyed him, to touch it gingerly, then winced.  That was a really nasty wound.  Well, if his opponent wanted to play with sharp objects, that was fine with him--the drug seemed to agree with him, and he grinned as he watched his claws extend a little farther than they naturally could.  The tips glinted in the dim light, and he vaguely registered a melody of some sort as he snarled, returning his stiff body to an opponent-facing position.

Vesper screeched, disappointed that her song had had no effect.  As the whistle blew, she flew back to perch on her Trainer's shoulder, awaiting further instruction.  Suddenly, she swooned, her balance momentarily thrown off by a splitting headache.  As her ears stopped ringing, she heard Rex grunt as he nursed a fresh bruise on his thigh.

*Round 3 End*

Team Keldeo
OO

Vesper (F)
*Health:* 53%
*Energy:* 77%
*Status:* Feeling slightly woozy. +1 Attack, +1 Special Attack, -1 Evasion
*Attacks used:*
Magnet Bomb~Cross Poison~Aeroblast
Team Lilypad
OO

Rex (M)
*Health:* 38%
*Energy:* 66%
*Status:* Feeling slightly pointy.  +1 Attack.  Paralyzed (light; 6% chance of full paralysis, -1 Speed)
*Attacks used:*
(paralyzed)~Double Hit~Sharpen​
*Calculations*
Steamroller- (paralyzed)
Rage- 2% damage, 1% energy
Double Hit- 10% damage, 3% energy
Needle Arm- 6% damage, 4% energy
Sharpen- 1% energy
Grass Whistle- 1% energy


Notes
-Rex paralysis-failed on the first action; this stunted the wearing off of the condition, it'll wear off the next action that Rex passes the roll
-Grass Whistle missed
-Rage's extra stuff didn't happen because it was only used once
-I'm really sorry this was so late guys
-Lily...colo attacks next!


----------



## Herbe (Mar 11, 2015)

Yeah, sorry I grew into a Lilycolo while we were waiting. Rex, baby? Don't worry, you'll get to evolve into a Persian as soon as this, and the other battle you're in ends. Just keep praying to the RNGods. Try to dodge when at all possible. 

*Metronome+Metronome+Metronomnomnom*


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 12, 2015)

Keep it up, Vesper!

*Metronome+Metronome+Metronome*


----------



## The Omskivar (Apr 24, 2015)

*Round 3 End*

Team Keldeo
OO

Vesper (F)
*Health:* 53%
*Energy:* 77%
*Status:* Feeling slightly woozy. +1 Attack, +1 Special Attack, -1 Evasion

Team Lilypad
OO

Rex (M)
*Health:* 38%
*Energy:* 66%
*Status:* Feeling slightly pointy.  +1 Attack.  Paralyzed (light; 6% chance of full paralysis, -1 Speed)​
Rex felt a little tense, but on the whole he was loosening up.  He flexed his claws and gritted his teeth, heart racing as he tried to relax, to free the power of the *(REDACTED)*.  The drug took control, and he leaned back on his toes, closing his eyes and taking a deep breath--

_"Haa-CHOOH!"_

The feline sniffled and rubbed his eyes, blinking to see a yellow-red* cloud of...some kind of pollen.  It flew, spiraling through the air to the Zubat, who was gliding ever closer, until it enveloped her, the tiny spores reacting with the leathery skin of the bat.  Vesper gasped as her skin tightened, her muscles stiffened in response to the aggressor plant.  She bared her fangs, but gave up on her pursuit of her foe, gliding in circles just to stay airborne.

She glared at her opponent like a revolving door: _"Hisssss...whoooshh...Hisssss...whoooshh..."_ 

The serum swung her wing out to stop her, then angled her downwards, dropping her closer to the floor.  Vesper felt a heat inside of her--in her heart, in her lungs, in her blood.  It burned her inside, an uncontrollable element kept at bay only by a bit of science in a needle.  She glowed a hot red--Rex watched in horror as her skin glowed with a crimson light, as if a simple screen over an intense flame, although...was it fading?  The light dimmed, not to disappear completely, but to resemble something more akin to a flashlight through the web of someone's finger.  The heat it gave off, though, was unmistakable, and Vesper's head snapped back to release a small geyser of orange flame, fire that rose and fell in streams like lava, and hurt to look at.  Rex cried out, eyes watering as the flames seared his skin, his fur.  The metal coin on his head began to glow in the heat, but it was over soon enough; he shook off the bits of fire clinging to his fur, and upon inspection, decided that it could have been a lot worse.  There did seem to be a small burning sensation in his chest, though--on the _inside_, though, he hadn't _swallowed_ any of it--was it the serum?...it felt like it was growing...

Vesper sent out a pulse.  She had regained altitude somehow, and her muscles felt tense, but less strained; perhaps she had become accustomed to it.  Perhaps the drug had.  Her environment didn't appear to have changed much; Rex wasn't really moving at all.  He was bouncing back and forth eagerly--there, he put a hand to his chest.  What was happening?  Aghh, lost it, gotta ready another echolo--

"AAAAHHH-*BOOM.*

Vesper's ears heard it first, then her body felt a gust of warm air.  Then, a BLAST of BURNING HOT air slammed into her like a Hitmonlee kicking her in the chest.  Her wings flew out so fast she thought they might break, and she flew backwards, fast, and hit the wall, _HARD_.  The echoes of that primal scream, that pure, instinctual terror and helplessness that only comes with the most extreme pain, echoed in her mind, the only thing she _could_ hear other than that dull ringing.  She couldn't breathe; her fur felt like it was going to fall off; her head felt like it _did_ fall off; everything hurt.  She very faintly heard the referee's whistle and a shriek of terror from Lilycolo as she sank to the floor, thankful that she could rest even for a moment.

*Round 4 End*

Team Keldeo
OO

Vesper (F) <Inner Focus> @Black Sludge
*Health:* 20%
*Energy:* 73%
*Status:* Trying not to echolocate until she hears Rex being recalled. +1 Attack, +1 Special Attack, -1 Evasion. Paralyzed (severe; 25% chance of full paralysis, -3 Speed)
*Attacks used:*
Eruption

Team Lilypad
OO

Rex (M)
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 50%
*Status:* Knocked out!
*Attacks used:*
Stun Spore~Explosion​
*Calculations*
Stun Spore- 3% energy
Eruption- 9% damage, 4% energy
Explosion- 34% damage, energy is irrelevant because BOOM he ded (but it was 13%)

Notes
-Just the worst luck :(
-if Rex hadn't exploded, Vesper would have used Trick Room, then immediately Acid Armor, before Rex used Taunt.
-I'm not really sure why the items and abilities for y'all's Pokemon weren't in the stats, but they will be now.  Not for Rex tho, he ded
-Lilycolo sends out the next Pokemon (and attacks I guess, it's all Metronome anyway)
-Keldeo attacks


----------



## Herbe (Apr 24, 2015)

WHAT THE FUCK, REX?

WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK? WHY DID YOU BLOW YOURSELF UP? WHYYY???? 

IS IT BECAUSE YOU THINK YOU WERE LOSING? NO, REX, NO! YOU WERE DOING FINE!!

BUT THEN YOU HAD TO GO BOOM >:[

WAS IT JUST THE DRUG THEN?

SIR, I WISH TO FILE A GODDAMMN LAWSUIT AGAINST DR. WHATEVER THE HELL HIS NAME IS FOR *KILLING MY REX!!!!*

Sorry, twitching, but let's go. Try not to kill yourself.

*metronome+metronome+metronome*


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 24, 2015)

BAT RAGE: THE LAST STAND

*METRONOME + METRONOME + METRONOME*


----------



## The Omskivar (May 2, 2015)

As Vesper took to the skies ceilings once more, Lilycolo threw another Pokeball, summoning a tiny, chittering Fletchling.  A short pause was taken as the scientists administered the new Pokemon's (REDACTED), but the battle was soon underway once more, Twitchwing seeming to not be bothered by the injection, instead examining the arena.

*Round 4 End*

Team Keldeo
OO

Vesper (F)
*Health:* 20%
*Energy:* 73%
*Status:* Trying to stay airborne. +1 Attack, +1 Special Attack, -1 Evasion. Paralyzed (severe; 25% chance of full paralysis, -3 Speed)

Team Lilypad
OO

Twitchwing (F)
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Curious.​
Twitchwing cocked her head in a puzzlement.  Needle pricks were nothing to her; the Bug Pokemon from her home forests were worse than that.  But she wasn't sure what it was supposed to do.  Was she supposed to--

Without warning, the drug took control.  Twitchwing's eyes widened in complete bewilderment as she felt herself jump up, then slam her feet into the ground, sending a shock wave shuddering through the test chamber.  Vesper's sonic representation of the room became inscrutable, but when it reformed, she felt absolutely fine.  Shrugging (not physically, she still needed to stay airborne), she relenquished her own body to the serum.  Her head felt heavier instantly, and she dropped like a stone, straining to angle her wings before she hit the ground.  At the last second, she swooped in a sharp curve, gliding low to the ground to slam into Twitchwing headfirst.

The Fletchling whistled shrilly in pain as the Zubat carried her for a foot or two, then narrowed her eyes as Vesper soared cackling away.  She could feel the drug, in all its infinite bourn, boiling with the desire for vengeance.  She clawed the ground, then sprang at her opponent, smacking Vesper with her own head.  Flying back to her previous perch, she chirped approvingly.  She could get used to this.

Vesper the Zubat reeled, shaking her head, now doing the echolocative equivalent of blinking really fast to try and refamiliarize herself with her surroundings.  The drug, however, was not confused, and she felt herself flying at her foe--only to freeze up and drop to her stomach on the floor.  Struggling to right herself, Vesper shrieked as fast as she could, trying to figure out what was going on while she--what the _HELL_ was that??

Twitchwing began to sweat in embarrassment as she leaned over and exposed her backside to her opponent's face.  With an uncomfortable-sounding _pop!_, she...deposited...an egg in front of Vesper, then scampered away, twittering apologies as sincerely as she could before--*BOOM!!*

The egg _exploded_ and Vesper flew backwards into the wall, _again_, and began to slide to the floor, _again_, before the drug caught her and--_increased her speed towards the floor_.  Vesper cried out, struggling against both her muscle stiffness and the serum, as the ground drew closer and closer at an alarming rate--

With a _splash_, Vesper disappeared into the solid concrete floor.  Twitchwing stared blankly at the pond-ripple that was left until it disappeared.  She looked at her Trainer, hopping anxiously and tweeting beratements such as _what the hell is this place_ and _why is there Rex-colored fur everywhere_.  She was cut short, however, by the ground underneath her erupted, and a big sopping wet leathery _thing_ carried her into the air and dropped her to the ground with a _splatt_.  Shaking off her wet feathers, she squawked indignantly as The Omskivar waved his flags.  Twitchwing fell sideways as her wing solidified into solid rock; Vesper laughed, then winced as her ears spasmed involuntarily.  She couldn't take much more of this.

*Round 5 End*

Team Keldeo
OO

Vesper (F) <Inner Focus> @Black Sludge
*Health:* 1%
*Energy:* 61%
*Status:* Not liking this pattern of being blown up. +1 Attack, +1 Special Attack, -1 Evasion. Paralyzed (severe; 25% chance of full paralysis, -3 Speed)
*Attacks used:*
Iron Head~(paralyzed)~Dive

Team Lilypad
OO

Twitchwing (F)
*Health:* 81%
*Energy:* 90%
*Status:* Hoping THAT never happens again.
*Attacks used:*
Magnitude~Headbutt~Egg Bomb​
*Calculations*
Magnitude- 0% damage (3%), 2% energy
Iron Head- 9% damage, 5% energy
Headbutt- 8% damage, 4% energy
Razor Shell (paralyzed)
Egg Bomb- 12% damage, 4% energy
Dive- 8% damage, 7% energy

Notes
-I rolled about a 1/3 chance for Twitchwing to be sent out on the web that's still lying around (by the way) but it did not happen.
-Magnitude doesn't affect Zubat.  It only rolled a 3% damage out of 15% so it doesn't really affect much.
-Headbutt rolled a flinch, but Vesper's Inner Focus prevented it.  However:
-Vesper paralysis-failed on the second action instead of using Razor Shell.
-I am so sorry about your Fletchling laying a huge egg
-I decided Dive would totally work.  Anything's possible in Metronome battles!
-Vesper was only barely saved by her Black Sludge, which restored 1% health every action, leaving her with 3% health before the drug damaged her for 2%.
-Lilycolo commands next


----------



## Herbe (May 3, 2015)

WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK

*1 FUCKING HEALTH?!*

At least its the bird who laid an egg BUT STILL!!

WHAT DID I EVER DO RNGODS

*metronome+metronome+forfeituresigh, metronome*


----------



## Keldeo (May 3, 2015)

Well, we're almost certainly going to get KOed, if not on the first action then on a later one, so...

*Metronome + Metronome + Metronome*

And after this (unless the RNG chooses to somehow save us again?) I'll send out Toby and command Metronome+Metronome+Metronome, since it's the only thing I can do, haha.


----------



## The Omskivar (May 16, 2015)

And the battle has been requested to end in a draw!  No prizes are awarded for Metronome battles.


----------

